# Would this sell?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been selling Elk Horn grips to fit the 1911s. Some guys selling them countersink a gold or silver color colt medallion on the side.
I have been doing it too. But I got thinking why not use a coin? Not just any coin but 1911 nickel or real silver 1911 quarter

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1911-LIBER...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Or a real 1911 silver quarter. Polish them up good so they are shinny

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1911-Phila....m570.l1313.TR8.TRC0.A0.H0.X1911+quarter.TRS0

Do think these would sell?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I been selling Elk Horn grips to fit the 1911s. Some guys selling them countersink a gold or silver color colt medallion on the side.
> I have been doing it too. But I got thinking why not use a coin? Not just any coin but 1911 nickel or real silver 1911 quarter
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1911-LIBER...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> ...


Eh, maybe. It's a reach.
There is ,however, some very cool and fairly affordable hobo coin art out there that would look awesome countersunk into a grip.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the concept @budgetprepp-n


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Too bad the coins of 1911 were not the most attractive.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

jimb1972 said:


> Too bad the coins of 1911 were not the most attractive.


Yeah, the Barber designs are certainly not my favorite either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It would not sell to me. But I could see a few being sold if the work is good and price right. Would it be in numbers that could make it worth while I doubt it. But decorated guns are not the part of the market I buy in.


----------

